

The lifesaver app for delinquent boyfriends, the disorganized, and forgetful - sbkirk
http://twotoasters.com/ideas/2013/introducing-the-h-bloom-gifts-app-for-iphone/

======
marknutter
or "The lifesaver app for all people who have a hard time spending their money
fast enough."

